# Is this Pastel face?



## allwinaark (Sep 25, 2014)

:grey tiel:
Please id this bird. 
it doesn't look like regular lutino
got it in pet shop. so no idea about pedigree 

Thanks


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sure looks pastelly 
here's my pastelface girl but of course she's not lutino


----------



## allwinaark (Sep 25, 2014)

check this picture. 
the one in the bottom is pastel for sure
the one in the upper right is lutino for sure.
mine has lesser orange wen compared to lutino, more orange when compared to pastel face
:/


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I know you asked me to respond, but I can't really tell you just by looking at it if this pastelface, dominant yellow cheek, or sex-linked yellow cheek. Pastelface seems most likely. I haven't bred any of these mutations, what I know of them is limited to what I read in books. Pastelface is recessive so both parents have to be carriers of this gene (or split whiteface), DYC is dominant so only one parent needs to be a carrier offspring from two parents may be more intense, SLYC is controlled by the "Z" gene so only males can be split males require two copies of this gene hens only require one.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Try test breeding her with a bird that is not split to any facial mutations. If both sexes of half the offspring have this mutation, this is DYC. If neither have this mutation, this is either SLYC or pastelface. The second time around breed with a split whiteface. If half the offspring both sexes look like this, this is pastelface, if none do it may be SLYC.


----------



## allwinaark (Sep 25, 2014)

Between it is a male bird.. SLYC is also possible


----------



## allwinaark (Sep 25, 2014)

are you sure it is 100% not normal lutino??


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

It looks like a cinnamon lutino to me.


----------



## allwinaark (Sep 25, 2014)

will cinnamon lutinos have lighter cheek patch??
I wil send better picture tomorrow.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

No, cinnamon doesn't have an effect on the cheekpatch.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If this is a male bird, then the test breeding advice I give will have to be different. Breed with a non-facial mutation bird (no splits either). If both sexes of half the offspring have this cheekpatch it is DYC, if only the hen offspring have this cheekpatch it is SLYC, if no offspring have this patch its pastelface.


----------



## allwinaark (Sep 25, 2014)

this is the same bird in comparison with lutinos.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Test breeding is the only way to figure this out for sure, sorry. The colors are way too similar otherwise.


----------

